

Mech Warrior Online - HUD Bug Brief (A post mortem) - bluehex
http://mwomercs.com/forums/topic/117769-hud-bug-brief/

======
baq
I've debugged my share of random crashes and memory corruptions, including one
where a misplaced delete corrupted Lua state which only manifested itself
minutes of game time later. My hat is off to these guys.

